# Do I have to trim my tortoise's beak or not?



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Nov 6, 2009)

THANKS!


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 6, 2009)

It really depends on how long it is, can you get us any pictures??


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 7, 2009)

If your talking about the same sulcata that has a bad eye a the moment, no. A baby beak is not long enough. Even as it grows you should be able to keep it under control by giving them a slate to eat off of and giving them raw squash to eat. Youshould not have to worry about trimming a beak for a long time, if were talking about the baby sully.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 7, 2009)

Someone tell me, is there nerve that goes through the beak? It sounds so cruel to me. They do that to chickens so they won't peck at each other when they are crammed into a small space.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2009)

If you clip it too short, or if it cracks and splits, yes it hurts the tortoise.

Yvonne


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Nov 8, 2009)

Just feed your tort on slate or something rough and nature will take care of itself


----------



## mctlong (Nov 8, 2009)

It depends how long he beak is. If the tort can't eat because the beak is too long, then yes, it needs to be trimmed. A reptile vet can trim the beak for you. 

Otherwise, feeding the tort on a slate tile should help file the beak down over time, and once filed, will help maintain a short beak.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree that having hard surfaces in the enclosure for the beak and nails is the way to go. I would only want to have a tort's beak trimmed (they usually use a Dremmel tool) if it was preventing them to eat.


----------



## chairman (Nov 9, 2009)

You could also try giving your tort a cuttlebone. They help keep beaks trim and provide some calcium.


----------

